# 17"roh snyper



## dingoat (Aug 11, 2009)

I am thinking about buying a set of ROH snyper 17x9" wheels for my 04 goat. I would really like to see what they look like on a gto before I buy them just to make sure they look ok. If anyone has these on their GTO or a link to where I can see what they will look like I would love to see it. Another wheel i would consider is the 18" Monaro wheel but I can't find those either. Right now I have 18" ruff racing 278 hyper black wheels but one is damaged and they are no longer in production but if someone has 2 of those in an 18x 9 that they are selling i would possibly buy them.


----------

